# Can't Get Him In!



## quack_dealer1 (Oct 28, 2004)

The past 4 nights i have been out in the stand and have been seeing the same 3 deer. I could tell the first night that it was a buck with what i am certain is 2 hot does, the body was one of the biggest i have ever seen and i could see the rack sticking out even when it got dark out. i rattled lightly the first few nights afraid of spooking them then last night i brought out a buck decoy(wich i think was too hidden) and rattled really heavy. they just continued feeding in the wheat field occasionally looking up and making there way torwards the stand. they never did come into range. my friends have been telling me that when a buck is with 2 hot does he doesn't really care about anything else and isn't leaving.

do you guys know of anything that i could try to bring him in. i'm gonna try again tommorow night and am going to sheels before then to pick up a grunt call and try that. what about scents anybody have any suggestions on a scent to use????
I have my heart really set on getting this buck so any help is greatly apreciated. Thanks


----------



## kingme88 (Sep 22, 2004)

tanks fatal attrack worked for me last year. use the dominate buck scent.


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

maybe a doe decoy? who knows though, them ruttin bucks are crazy.


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

doesnt sound like 2 hot does rather a doe and a fawn.. he is just hanging around for the rihgt time so you should be able to get his attention try moving your stand closer to his field entry point and put doe scent on your scent free boots when you walk in


----------



## kingme88 (Sep 22, 2004)

Niles,

Have you ever seen the videos of people getting chased by wearing scent? It made me think twice. Those bucks are crazy when chasing does.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

If he keeps following the doe's around, you can try to get the doe's to come to you so he will follow. It is not impossible to separate the buck away from them but why would he want to. :lol: Agressive calling and rattling will do nothing for the doe, so put some scent canisters (empty camera film containers with scent soaked cotton balls) around your stand, hang them the height of a deers nose from a limb, an old duck call lanyard works good. The boot scent pad that was mentioned helps too, but try some trail bait of some sort that will attract the doe and see what happens. Also the decoy may or may not be the ticket for attracting the doe either, I haven't used one but to me they would seem to attract bucks, but with the real thing running around it's pretty hard for a decoy to compete with that and the doe will probably just shy away from it.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

1)Blow a predator call the does will come right in a dying rabbit works well. 
2)I would try finding some dead bucks on the side of the roads and cutting their tarsals gland off and using them for a curiosity lure. A strange buck from a different area will get most bucks to come in.

I would try #2 before I tried the first one.


----------



## quack_dealer1 (Oct 28, 2004)

i might try that tanks dominant buck lure. i would like to move my stand but it is a perminant. i am pretty sure it is 2 does with him since they are the same size. i've been using a silo buck decoy how close will a deer come to it before they get spooked or will they? its hard to know where to set it since deer come from every angle.


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

good call on the tarsenal gland i used to save those when i bow hunted more they are the real thing and work twice as well


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Don't worry about the decoy, just learn how to present it to them. Bucks have been known to mount or fight decoys. They can view them just as another deer if they believe it is!
Sometimes only moving it 5 feet can make the deer come right through your shot zone.

Good luck


----------



## Hitch (Oct 19, 2004)

All good tips. I will also vouch for the screaming rabbit call. I have had does come racing to it. I rattled up three different bucks on Sun night but no shots. I think it is pretty tough to rattle in a buck with a doe close to estrus unless he feels challenged to lose her. Try the decoy again with the tarsals. Good luck!


----------



## Ryan.Anderson (Oct 12, 2004)

Get the doe's to come in and the buck will follow. Fawn in distress call, may work. I also have had doe's come in to a wounded rabbit call. I'm not sure why, but I believe it is because it sounds close to a fawn in distress call. If the buck won't leave the doe's, then getting the doe's close to your stand will be the best bet at getting a shot at the buck!
Good luck, share your pic if you get him.


----------

